# Quick question, by what day are skeletons visible



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

on x-ray?

Is is forty something?

My questions is that if you are not exactly sure of the day of ovulation, so you are not entirely sure about what day the pups are due -- say you bred her every other day for a week, would you x-ray at eight weeks from the first breeding day? If you did and she took a week later than that, would the skeletons be formed enough on day 49 to detect on x-ray?


----------



## GranvilleGSD (Mar 28, 2007)

I believe they are visible at 45 days, and the closer you are to whelping time the easier it is to see them.


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

Day 45 as a general rule.


----------

